# ThinkPad T420 - lenovofix



## balanga (May 29, 2021)

Just a quick tip for anyone installing FreeBSD on a GPT disk on a ThinkPad T420, if it doesn't want to boot try:-

`gpart set -a lenovofix [a]da*`

I thought this only applied to the X220, but it seems to be required on the T420 as well, and maybe other models.

I've never problems booting the T420 before, probably because all the other disks used previously were MBR.


----------

